
Andrey Breslav: Kotlin 1.1 Roadmap - fortpoint
https://realm.io/news/andrey-breslav-whats-next-for-kotlin-roadmap/
======
on_and_off
congratulations to the team.

Kotlin is a breath of fresh air in the JVM/Android world.

I just hope that Google will finally take notice and plan a post Java future
for Android, Kotlin, Dart, Swift, there are many contenders..

